# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Spartan Torch: Lucid Dreaming - my.hsj.org

## Dream Guide Team

*Spartan Torch: Lucid Dreaming**my.hsj.org*Lately you might have been hearing people talk about *lucid dreaming*, but you probably don't know where it came from. It all started when the subject was on 9gag. 9gag is a popular and entertaining website where they post funny pictures and quotes to go *...***

----------

